# freshports



## dubnik (Dec 6, 2008)

hi

i would like to ask how can I install some port from freshports
for example pidgin

thx


----------



## ale (Dec 6, 2008)

The ports on freshports are not from freshports, but from FreeBSD.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html

If you don't have the ports tree (check /usr/ports), run _portsnap fetch extract_ to get it.
Then you periodically can get updates running _portsnap fetch update_.

To install pidgin run _cd /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin && make install clean_, but I think it's better if you read the link I've posted before.


----------



## dubnik (Dec 6, 2008)

i have installed pidgin but its old version
i saw at freshports latest version 2.5.2 so i wanted install from fresh ports. . .


----------



## sverreh (Dec 6, 2008)

pidgin-2.5.2 is in ports. To install, do as ale said:

```
# cd /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin && make install clean
```

If it is not in your ports tree, you need to update (again, as ale told you before  )


----------



## ale (Dec 6, 2008)

If you have it installed, remove it before rebuilding it or read the paragraphs about updating with portupgrade/portmaster/portmanager in the same page I've linked before.


----------



## dubnik (Dec 6, 2008)

thx now its ok.


----------



## ale (Dec 6, 2008)

You are welcome!

You could just push the _thanks_ button for that.


----------



## estrabd (Dec 6, 2008)

dubnik said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> i would like to ask how can I install some port from freshports
> for example pidgin
> ...



Freshports is just a website that monitors what's in the ports tree.


----------



## lyuts (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it would be useful to update your ports tree before installing pidgin.

I usually do this:
/usr/ports> make update


----------

